# FR: I doubt that I'm going to get a chocolate box



## Charlie Parker

Ce fil est lié à un autre. J'aurais souhaité recevoir une boîte de chocolats pour la Saint-Valentin, mais je doute que ça arrive. J'ai toujours de la difficulté à traduire "doubt that some event will happen in the future" parce que « douter que » entraîne le subjonctif et il n'y a pas de subjontif au futur. Je ne peux pas dire «..., mais je doute que j'aille (going) la recevoir » À moins que dans cette situation on choisisse un autre verbe. «..., mais je pense que je ne vais pas la recevoir. » Qu'est-ce qui vous vient spontanément dans ce contexte ?


----------



## OLN

Bonjour Charlie.

FR: douter que + mode


jann said:


> Il faut un subjonctif après _douter que_ et comme le futur du subjonctif n'existe pas, on emploie le présent du subjonctif même pour parler du futur.


Je doute que je reçoive une boîte de chocolats. → Je doute que j'en reçoive une.

Autres possibilités :
Ça m'étonnerait que j'en reçoive une. (subj. toujours).
Ça m'étonnerait d'en recevoir une. (inf.)


----------



## Oddmania

Spontanément, je dirais _Ça m'étonnerait que..._ aussi  _

Ça m'étonnerait qu'on m'en offre une._


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci OLN et Oddmania pour ces propositions.


----------



## Nicomon

48 heures plus tard...

D'accord avec OLN et Oddmania.   Il y aurait aussi : «_ Ça me surprendrait ».   
_
Avec l'adjectif, je dirais plus spontanément «_ Je serais surprise(e) »_ que _« Je serais étonné(e) ».

_Autres idées (adaptation plus que traduction) :   
_- Je ne suis pas sûr du tout d'en recevoir une  
- Je ne me fais pas trop d'illusions (là dessus)
- Je peux toujours rêver mais... 
- Quelque chose me dit / J'ai l'impression que je vais être déçu   _(sous-entendu :   ... ma chérie ne va pas m'en offrir)-


----------



## pointvirgule

_Je ne pense pas que je vais en recevoir une..._


----------



## Nicomon

pv    Ben oui!  Pourquoi faire compliqué?  Comment ça se fait que j'y ai pas... pensé, justement?


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci Nico et pointvirgule. Anglophone que je suis, j'aurais dit « Je ne pense/crois pas que je vais...», mais il faut le subjonctif, n'est-ce pas ?


----------



## Nicomon

Mais où as-tu vu le subjonctif dans la suggestion de pointvirgule?   

 Moi je vois futur proche de l'indicatif + infinitif.   C'est avec « ça m'étonnerait » qu'il faudrait le subjonctif. 

 Et mes adaptations sont au présent de l'indicatif ou au futur proche.


----------



## pointvirgule

Comme dit Nico (salut ), dans ma suggestion, la subordonnée est bien à l'indicatif en effet. 
Mais d'autres cas avec _Je ne pense pas que_ appellent le subjonctif : _Je ne pense pas qu'il faille paniquer_, par exemple.


----------



## AmaryllisBunny

OLN said:


> Je doute que je reçoive une boîte de chocolats. → Je doute que j'en reçoive une.



Je pensais que "que" indique un changement du sujet...

Est-ce "Je doute recevoir une boîte de chocolats" ... ???


----------



## Nicomon

@ AmaryllisB  :  J'ai moi aussi été un peu étonnée de lire : Je doute que je reçoive une boîte de chocolats. → Je doute que j'en reçoive une. 

 Mais comme je ne suis ni grammairienne, ni douée en concordance des temps et qu'OLN est francophone... je ne l'ai pas mentionné.

 J'ai trouvé ceci sur cette page (les exemples sont bien sûr précédés de la règle usuelle) :  





> Reprenons les exemples précédents en utilisant le même sujet dans chacune des phrases.
> 
> 
> On ne dira ni n’écrira : « *Je ne suis pas certaine que je vienne ce soir* », mais plutôt « *Je ne suis pas certaine de venir ce soir*. » (1 – « que je vienne » est devenu « de venir »; 2 - le deuxième sujet « je » a été escamoté.)
> On ne dira ni n’écrira : « *Je doute que je puisse trouver une solution à ce problème* », mais plutôt « *Je doute de pouvoir trouver une solution à ce problème*. » (1 – « que je puisse » est devenu « de pouvoir »; 2 – le deuxième sujet « je » a été escamoté.).


 Alors oui, je crois que : _Je doute (de) recevoir _serait grammaticalement correct.   Mais ce ne serait pas mon premier choix.


----------



## OLN

Avec _Je doute que je..._, j'illustrais l'emploi du subjonctif.
J'aurais dû m'en tenir à répondre à "Qu'est-ce qui vous vient spontanément ?".

Cela dit, Me Capello n'a pas l'air d'être gêné par _Je doute que je..._ :FR: Je doute que je - same subject pronoun in subordinate clause.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci mes amis pour toutes vos suggestions et commentaires. Dans mon message n°8, je voulais dire que je pensais que _penser _au négatif entraînait toujours le subjonctif. C'est la règle de grammaire que j'ai apprise et c'est dans le site que tu as cité, Nico. Apparement, ce n'est pas toujours le cas, mais je n'ai pas l'instinct d'un francophone, alors je ne connais pas les exceptions à la règle. Dans ce fil à n° 63 Maître Capello trouve tout à fait acceptable la phrase « Je ne pense pas qu'elle va arrêter facilement. » Il me semble que les autres propositions sans _douter _​sont plus spontanées et naturelles en français.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour Charlie,

Oui, ne pas penser que entraîne normalement le subjonctif. Cependant, bien que je ne pense pas que j'aille en recevoir me semble tout à fait correct, cette tournure est quasiment inusitée. En effet, le futur proche n'est pas utilisé au subjonctif. Bien sûr tu peux plus simplement dire je ne pense pas en recevoir, mais dans le cas où le sujet ne serait pas le même dans la principale et dans la subordonnée, tu peux aussi déplacer la négation (ce qui au passage me semble plus logique) comme suit : « Je pense que je ne vais pas en recevoir. ».


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci Lacuzon.


----------



## Nicomon

@ OLN :  comme je l'ai écrit... je ne suis pas grammairienne.  Je n'ai fait que citer le premier site trouvé à ce sujet.

Mais correct ou non, je n'aime pas le son de « je doute que je ».   En fin de compte, je pense que c'est « douter que » que je n'aime pas.


----------



## Maître Capello

Je ne suis pas du tout d'accord avec ce site qui condamne _je doute que je_. Ce tour n'est certes pas celui qui me vient le plus spontanément, mais il n'est pas incorrect. Bien plus, le site en question préconise _douter de_ + infinitif, qui est vieilli et littéraire selon le TLFi ! 

Cela dit, pour traduire la phrase initiale, j'utiliserais plus naturellement _ça m'étonnerait que_ comme déjà suggéré plus haut. En revanche, _je ne pense/crois pas que_, quoique possible, ne rend pas tout à fait la même nuance…


----------



## Nicomon

J'avoue ne pas avoir poussé très loin la recherche hier soir, mais compte tenu de la bibliographie citée en bas de page (notamment Bescherelle et Grevisse - _Le bon usage_)  
j'ai cru que ce site était fiable.

Tant pis si je parle un langage « vieilli ou littéraire » mais entre _je doute que je puisse _et _je doute de pouvoir_... disons que je préfère de loin la deuxième option. 
Je suis d'accord partout avec itka sur *ce fil 
*
Mais bon, on est tous d'accord pour dire que « _douter que _» n'est pas la solution idéale pour traduire "_to doubt that_".


----------



## pointvirgule

Maître Capello said:


> Cela dit, pour traduire la phrase initiale, j'utiliserais plus naturellement _ça m'étonnerait que_ comme déjà suggéré plus haut. En revanche, _je ne pense/crois pas que_, quoique possible, ne rend pas tout à fait la même nuance…


Nuance quelque peu différente en effet, et  je suis d'avis que _je ne pense pas_ est plus proche de celle voulue par Charlie que _ça m'étonnerait_.

À mon sens, dire : _ça m'étonnerait que..._ implique que de recevoir une boîte de chocolats serait une éventualité étonnante tellement elle est improbable (_Ça m'étonnerait que je reçoive un jambon, vu qu'elle sait que je suis végétarien_). Alors qu'ici, il dit simplement qu'il ne _s'attend_ pas (tiens, une autre suggestion) à ce que sa dulcinée lui offre des chocolats, parce qu'elle n'y aura pas pensé.


----------



## Nicomon

Je ne l'avais pas vu comme ça, mais pv n'a pas tort.   _Ça m'étonnerait _est peut-être en fait plus proche de  _I would be surprised_. 

 Et puis Charlie a lui-même écrit  l'inversion (que j'aime moins) « _je pense que je ne vais pas _» dans sa question initiale.

 Et en effet :   _Je ne m'attend pas à  _est une bonne option.   

Mais les miennes, de suggestions d'adaptation (post 5) étaient « pas pires » aussi, je pense.


----------

